# my discus fish



## discus lover

here i am going to upload my discus fish photo.please comment it...


----------



## aunt kymmie

Very Nice! More pictures, please. Can you step back and give us a Full Tank Shot??


----------



## discus lover

ok,here i go...


----------



## discus lover

here my full tank shot and my discus too....


----------



## aunt kymmie

Very nice!! The last picture, what type of color patterning is that called??


----------



## discus lover

the colour pattern of last picture is orange and white spot..it's called spider discus...


----------



## aunt kymmie

discus lover said:


> the colour pattern of last picture is orange and white spot..it's called spider discus...


Very pretty fish!!


----------



## discus lover

thank you..i'll upload lots of pictuers...


----------



## aunt kymmie

Great, I'm loving looking at them!


----------



## iamntbatman

Good looking fish!


----------



## discus lover

the 1st picture of my discus is super marlboro red discus.it's the king of my aquarium...


----------



## Romad

Beautiful fish!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## discus lover

i have few corys too.i'll upload pictures,keep in touch with me...


----------



## discus lover

pls feel free to comment here...


----------



## discus lover

here's my red dragon terquoise discus...


----------



## aunt kymmie

That is a very beautiful fish!


----------



## discus lover

yes it is...


----------



## welshboy

Hi' they are nice looking fish you have.I love those myself.Mark


----------



## britnyjackson

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## discus lover

thanx...


----------

